# found the site!



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

Found the site due to an ad on U-Pop! Just FYI.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Cool glad to have you here!

I have yet to hear the ad! 

Welcome its nice to have you here!


----------

